# Pics from South Australia Trip 3 -- Gawler Ranges



## moloch05 (Feb 2, 2009)

After Kimba, I headed further west to the Gawler Ranges National Park. The Gawlers are an isolated range of hills along the northern end of the Eyre Peninsula. I camped in the northwestern portion of the park. To reach this area, I drove north from the main highway along a dirt road from the little town of Minnipa. The national park once was a series of stations and the valley through the park had been cleared of much of its original vegetation. Now, the area is protected and it is slowly regenerating. 






The side canyons were often rugged and beautiful with strange, red rock formations. 






... These are rhyolite according to one of the signs that I read.






... odd but beautiful:






I spent most of an evening and the following morning working this gorge (Yandinga). It was quite "herpy" but hard going due to the many loose rocks.






... I watched a Yellow-footed Rock Wallaby scamper across the rocks in the centre of this photo. They are one of the most spectacular marsupials.





... here is a link to a nice photo of these wallabies for those unfamiliar with it:
http://www.flindersranges.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/yellowfoot_grp_lge_img_9611.jpg


... more habitat that I explored:











... spinifex on red rock:






... some sort of succulent, a little like _Ephedra_ in North America:






Along the drive between Minnipa and the Gawlers, I passed a few odd granite moniliths. This one was called Pidappa Rock:





... the typical land use of the area is visible beyond the rock. Most areas were cleared and planted with wheat. The farmers did leave a strip of native vegetation along the fence lines.






Crested Dragons (_Ctenophorus cristatus_) were farily common along the road through mallee habitat. This is a nicely coloured male.






... their tails are impressive and long:






Peninsular Rock-Dragon (_Ctenophorus fionni_): These dragons were the primary reason for my visit to the Gawlers. _C. fionni_ is restricted to the Eyre Peninsula and a few mountains just to the north of the peninsula.
... male


























... female:

















_Ctenotus_ skinks were numerous. I am not certain but think that these were probably C_. robustus_. _C. regius_ and _C. orientalis_ are similar and also found in the Gawlers.
















Tree Skinks (_Egernia striolita_) were common in the rock crevices. The name "Tree" Skink is not such a good one since these are just as common in rock crevices as they are on old trees. The animals from this area are distinctively marked.











During my single night in the park, I drove along the dirt tracks and also tried walking up some of the canyons but unfortunately I only found a single gecko. I really hoped for Starred Knob-tailed Geckos (_Nephrurus stellatus_) that occur in the park but I had no luck. The night was windy and a little cool due to a passing change but I still was surprised to find so little.

Beaded Gecko (_Lucasium damaeum_) -- this was a new species to me and I was surprised by its size. I expected the animal to be about the size of the Sand Plains Gecko (_L. stenodactylum_) but it was larger.












Emu Bush (_Eremomela_):






flowering _Grevillea_:






Regards,
David


----------



## Crocboy (Feb 2, 2009)

I live a couple hours away from there. There is a little place called Kolay Hut in the Ranges. Its an little brick hut with water but no power. If you have an inverter it is wired to hook up or even a generator. Water is gravity fed down the hill through a conical water heater. After a week in the swag its awsome for a wash and a nights stay.
Great photos.

Cheers.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 2, 2009)

Crocboy,
Thanks. Sounds like Kolya Hut would be a good place to stay. What herps have you seen in the park?

Regards,
David


----------



## Crocboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Not as much as you by the photos. The last trip we did through there was in june-july. We went to the head of the bight and saw the whales and there calves, then went up through Googs track and back down through the Ranges.
It was full of water so all the water falls were running Tadpoles the size of donkeys! Well you know what i mean. 
Not the right temp for herps but still worth the winter trip if you dont like the heat.

Cheers, Tyron.


----------

